# Saddle fitters - "Saddle Sense"



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (13 August 2013)

http://www.saddle-sense.co.uk/#

Am posting the link. Based in Weymouth, Dorset, but apparently they will travel. Carry a selection of second-hand saddles.

Anyone heard of them??

Any experiences, positive or negative? 

PM me if prefer. Please note I am asking on behalf of a friend who isn't on-line (astonishing, but true). 

Just to clarify: these are nothing to do with "saddlewise south west" (hope not!!).


----------



## cider loving mare (13 August 2013)

I'm on my phone and can't work out how to pm with new set up. I don't come on here v often. The lady is very nice and friends and people I know have been really pleased. I've not heard anything bad or negative. I've not used her myself but only because I really really like the saddle fitter I have always used.


----------



## OliveBuffy1129 (20 August 2013)

Didnt have the best experience with her, my horse ended up having nearly a month off work due a ill fitting saddle :/


----------



## nemlin (20 August 2013)

Have used her and was impressed - no hard sell and was very keen to work with what I had saddle wise. No problems with saddle fitting either, thought she was thorough and didn't rush. Would use again


----------



## ester (22 August 2013)

not on the SMS list as either fitter or saddler.


----------



## MadJ (26 August 2013)

Not a good experience for several reasons.


----------

